

AP: Hilary Clinton ran own email servers for private address - ForHackernews
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/b78ba433af3a45209668f745158d994c/clinton-ran-homebrew-computer-system-official-emails

======
ForHackernews
Maybe transparency-adverse public officials are the target market for
ownCloud?

